# Emery Sound Superbaby clone/kit/schematic



## Krfrieh (Apr 11, 2020)

I owned one of these about 15 years ago and of course like many other pieces of equipment I’ve had over the years I (regrettably) sold it. Recently, I have begun to entertain the idea of owning one again. I still have a bunch of tubes laying around and that’s one of the cool things about these amps is that you can experiment with different tube lineups. The beauty of these amps is the circuit design that allows the use of many different power tubes, and being able to plug the amp into 4 ohm, 8 ohm, or 16 ohm speakers. I’ve read in other forums that the circuit design is quite simple, and I have seen a couple of pictures on the web of the underbelly of the chassis and it does in fact look like there’s not a whole lot of complicated circuitry or special components. That said, I am surprised that I cannot find a schematic for one anywhere, and that no one has jumped on the opportunity to make a clone and or kit. I have developed enough skills over the years that I’m pretty certain I could build one of these, but alas nowhere to find the info to get started. Anyone else curious about this as I am?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Krfrieh said:


> I owned one of these about 15 years ago and of course like many other pieces of equipment I’ve had over the years I (regrettably) sold it. Recently, I have begun to entertain the idea of owning one again. I still have a bunch of tubes laying around and that’s one of the cool things about these amps is that you can experiment with different tube lineups. The beauty of these amps is the circuit design that allows the use of many different power tubes, and being able to plug the amp into 4 ohm, 8 ohm, or 16 ohm speakers. I’ve read in other forums that the circuit design is quite simple, and I have seen a couple of pictures on the web of the underbelly of the chassis and it does in fact look like there’s not a whole lot of complicated circuitry or special components. That said, I am surprised that I cannot find a schematic for one anywhere, and that no one has jumped on the opportunity to make a clone and or kit. I have developed enough skills over the years that I’m pretty certain I could build one of these, but alas nowhere to find the info to get started. Anyone else curious about this as I am?


Watching this thread for sure. Thank you


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

You could contact Curt Emery himself at: [email protected]. It's a 2 person operation and I believe that the wait time would be low for service...info right from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Krfrieh (Apr 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> You could contact Curt Emery himself at: [email protected]. It's a 2 person operation and I believe that the wait time would be low for service...info right from the horse's mouth.


I’m not sure what you are referring to Paul. My guess is that Curt probably would not make the schematic free to the public? Nor provide me with all the info necessary to build my own?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

It may be worth a try. Some people are open with their craft.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds like it's probably very similar to basic Fender Champ style with some tweaks to allow various power tubes.
He might even tell you that.


----------



## Krfrieh (Apr 11, 2020)

Tried contact Curt Emery. No response from him.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I tried a search or two for the schematic (I have my sources), no can do, but found this, ouch!



https://www.18watt.com/viewtopic.php?t=3958


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I wonder what he means by a superturkey?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

An award?


----------

